# Install from Windows XP?



## tilokanigk (Jan 15, 2015)

Is it possible to install FreeBSD from a Windows XP sp3 laptop?

Do I shrink the partition on Windows XP?

What's a good way to shrink on XP?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 15, 2015)

Make a full backup.  Do not skip this step.
Run any of the numerous programs to resize the existing partition and filesystem.  Some Windows programs can do this, but they usually are a pain.  Booting with a Linux GParted disk can be more effective.


----------

